# Sophia Dolls - Idolatry for the postmodern?



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 27, 2007)

Sophia Dolls



What say ye?


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Sep 27, 2007)

They're collectable!!!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 27, 2007)

It looks like these dolls have discovered The Secret and want to pass it on to others.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 27, 2007)

Consider the source. And yes, modern paganism is here in full force!


----------



## LockTheDeadbolt (Sep 27, 2007)

It sounds like psycho-emotional masturbation to me.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey now, lighten up, they've got a Mary Magdelene!

Just create a special space for her, with some incense or perhaps a candle, and create a ritual. I'm still trying to figger out how to use its wisdom and power: I've got a belly myself, but I don't know that it signifies a place 'where creativity originates' and I don't usually feel anythin' germinating. I just figured it was where my dinner went...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay, more clarification here after reading the site. The basis for the dolls is realism vs false beauty (aka the Barbie and Bratz dolls). The pressure of society to look and be a certain way that can be destructive to girls. The down side is that the creators are using their own belief system of the feminine divine as the "back story" for the dolls. (Barbie used to be the girl next door that had a boyfriend and was active in sports, dances, and later rock n roll....Bratz are your hip hop/Diva version of Barbie).

So it is intended to replace the Barbie and Bratz, but using a self-focused, religious back drop.

(creativity in the belly meaning a place where creation takes place...aka, maternal instinct/childbirth/fertility...all a major focus of the "feminine divine" and how women are special...sorry guys ...and thus why "it's okay not to have a non-waist like plastic Barbie")

Why can't people just let their girls play with babydolls...sigh.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Sep 27, 2007)

Interesting. Check out the pictures of the dolls. "Goddess Artemis - Teacher of Independence" shows a lot of grown-up anatomy, and it's probably not too difficult to figure out what Artemis is teaching independence _from_. Acts 19:23-41.


----------



## Mathetes (Sep 27, 2007)

When you read Irenaeus give a full, detailed account of gnostic belief, you have to wonder how anyone could believe such fanciful tales. It's like the precursor to Scientology.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 27, 2007)

LockTheDeadbolt said:


> It sounds like psycho-emotional masturbation to me.



Y'know, I wish people round here would speak their mind instead of holding back like this!


----------



## christiana (Sep 27, 2007)

Is Oprah in this somewhere, somehow? Hmmm


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 27, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> LockTheDeadbolt said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like psycho-emotional masturbation to me.
> ...


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 27, 2007)

The hermeneutical key to the story is found in the puff piece about the CEO . . .

CEO/President, George Danusis, our own Greek god, has *31 years of sales, marketing and executive *background. He is a *highly recongized and respected executive in the financial planning and insurance field*. He is an accomplished and *award winning entrepreneur. *

Which, being interpreted, means . . .

George Danusis is evidently an insurance salesman and member of the Financial Planning Association of Greater Indiana who would like to get rich(er). Having worked as an insurance broker in Fort Wayne (IN) he discovered the power of internet marketing. Since his wife, Beverly, has 25 years of "direct market and self-improvement industries" experience and is apparently "really into" this empowering women stuff, why not market it on the Net?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 27, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> LockTheDeadbolt said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like psycho-emotional masturbation to me.
> ...



No kidding...could you tell us how you REALLY feel? Clarify...


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 27, 2007)

Whether it was intentional or unintentional, Nea Matia is doing a great job promoting the "Sophia religion" that is being practiced among an increasing number of women in this country. (Perhaps some of you will remember the Sophia worship that took place at a PCUSA General Assembly meeting back in 1993.) Here's the link:

Re-Imaginers: Christians wrong to believe Jesus died for their sins - 6/23/03

It is frightening to me that this is becoming "mainstream" in America.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 27, 2007)

That was about PCUSA? Wow. I thought it was completely divorced from any Biblical guidance whatsoever. I looked in vain for a truly Chrisitan reference in there; it was not to be found. These people are truly strange - if this is the face of 'mainstream' Christianity lite today, I hate to think what it will be in 20 years' time...


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Sep 27, 2007)

LockTheDeadbolt said:


> It sounds like psycho-emotional masturbation to me.


Hey I don't want to appear ego centric here but since you seem to have joined this board recently I'm beginning to wonder if you picked your name just to mock my trapped in my room calamity


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 28, 2007)

> I'm beginning to wonder if you picked your name just to mock my trapped in my room calamity



Brother, we all have our own way of mocking that incident - a name like LocktheDeadbolt is just slightly more subtle than some...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't worship her but I love my Sophia. She's a doll.

http://L..smugmug.com/photos/191436720-L.jpg


----------



## Gryphonette (Sep 28, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I don't worship her but I love my Sophia. She's a doll.
> 
> http://L..smugmug.com/photos/191436720-L.jpg


Awwww! Now, _there's _the real deal. ;^)


----------



## LockTheDeadbolt (Sep 28, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> LockTheDeadbolt said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like psycho-emotional masturbation to me.
> ...



Gotta admit... I'm completely unaware of the calamitous situation you're referring to. Did you get grounded?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 28, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I don't worship her but I love my Sophia. *She's a doll.*





What a cutie! Reminds me of my "little girl", who is now away at college.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 28, 2007)

Awwww!


----------

